# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Companion Bundle - Playstation

## GorDan112

Companion bundle for sale. Worth 80+ million AD on Auction House.

[url=https://www.ebay.com/itm/174797304765[/url]

----------

